# Do you have a Sous Vide Supreme?



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thinking since I need a vacuum sealer I might as well pair it up with some sort of sous vide system. Have you guys used the Sous Vide Supreme and if so, do you recommend it? Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Pete


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 9, 2011)

My college buddy got interested in sous vide cooking recently. He's a very capable guy, an experienced cook with plenty of money, but he's what we call "thrifty." Rather than spending $500 on a Sous Vide Supreme, he got one of these gadgets, which works with just about any stove and a pot of water: _*SousVide Magic Controller *_

He's been very happy with the results. Uses a standard FoodSaver with it.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 10, 2011)

Why not stick it in your combi oven and turn on the steam function? Otherwise a pot of water, with a thermometer does the trick as well.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love my SVS Demi, it's got some spare ribs in it right now actually. 
I do occasionally use it for 12-72 hr. cooks but, to me, it really shines for taking items straight from the freezer. I just love to get home after a long day and pull that flash frozen salmon or your individually packaged steaks/chops/chicken out of the freezer and drop them straight into the water. About and hour later (depending on meat type and thickness) I'm eating a perfectly cooked and healthy meal that didn't require I dedicate much time to it. It's brilliant really, and I find myself using it at least a couple of days per week.
I've been eyeballing the Auber Instruments sous vide controller to use on occasion for larger capacity, and so I can have two things going at once, but I haven't been able to justify it to the pants wearer in my house yet


----------



## Avishar (Jun 11, 2011)

I have an SVS, a DIY one, and a Polyscience Circulator. The SVS works just as well as the other two, and is all you really need for home use. I've followed it with a thermapen and it is extremely accurate, within a degree or less from when I've been checking. I recommend it, the rack is effective, and the timer is a handy feature too


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 11, 2011)

I was thinking of going the Auber Instruments route with a 1200 watt steam table so I could do large batches of stuff if needed. Plus I believe you can use the Auber to control other things, like an electric hot plate powered smoker or a mini fridge to cure meats in.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn Pete. It's what I use. I would have shown it to you if it came up. Works great, essentially hassle free. The demi size would probably be fine for you.


----------



## Ratton (Jun 11, 2011)

*If you are planning on purchasing one, check out Bed Bath & Beyond because with their 20% off coupon the price is a lot better.

The only problem with the Demi is that it doesn't come with the rack to keep the food separated and if you buy it separately plus pay the shipping you probably are better off getting the Supreme!! 

I have both the Poly Science and the Demi, I use the PS for larger batches of food and use the Demi for reheating smaller frozen quantities. I buy the large packages of skinless boneless chicken breasts at Costco or Sams, then wash them, prep them with spices etc and individually vacuum bag them, then sous vide them, then cool them down in a ice bath for at least 30 minutes then freeze them. When I want a chicken breast fast I just pop it in a 140* water bath and in 30 minutes it is ready. It comes out of the bag as moist and tender and tasty as you can imagine!!!

You can't believe how good 72 hour sous vide short ribs are, they are rare when you cut into them, and tender like prime rib!!!:hungry::hungry:*


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Damn Pete. It's what I use. I would have shown it to you if it came up. Works great, essentially hassle free. The demi size would probably be fine for you.



I thought that was the same one you were using but I wasn't quite sure. If it's good enough for you, then it will for sure be good enough for me.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2011)

Ratton said:


> *If you are planning on purchasing one, check out Bed Bath & Beyond because with their 20% off coupon the price is a lot better.
> 
> The only problem with the Demi is that it doesn't come with the rack to keep the food separated and if you buy it separately plus pay the shipping you probably are better off getting the Supreme!!
> 
> ...



Wow, 72 hour sous vide short ribs, yes I do believe I'll be making those. Thanks to everyone who has responded to this threat you have helped me make a decision.


----------



## Ratton (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi stereo.pete,

If you haven't found this link on Sous Vide cooking then it is a* must* read!!! http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html

He gives times and temps for about everything you would want to SV. I have his book and I would rate it 9.8 out of 10. I refer to it often!!:headbang:


----------



## bieniek (Jun 11, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> pull that flash frozen salmon or your individually packaged steaks/chops/chicken out of the freezer and drop them straight into the water.
> I'm eating a perfectly cooked and healthy meal that didn't require I dedicate much time to it.



Im sorry to say, but it not healthy at all. 
I dont know how frozen meat with structure destroyed by ice crystals could be any good. Plus defrosting in warm water makes it risky. 
Perfectly cooked, well, yes, if you mean not overcooked. I still love my meat oldschool when for example chicken skin is crispy and have that roasted flavour.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 11, 2011)

the reason sous-vide "will" become mainstream is because of one word, "convenience". From sauces, proteins, or anything that needs to be; cooked in batches and portioned, put together quick and served, maintained and/or cooked at precise temperatures. Many more uses, but it is not meant to take the place of all things cooking like grilling or roasting. It does, however, fill an awesome spot with its uses. Once started, the ideas will come pouring in


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 12, 2011)

bieniek said:


> Im sorry to say, but it not healthy at all.
> I dont know how frozen meat with structure destroyed by ice crystals could be any good. Plus defrosting in warm water makes it risky.
> Perfectly cooked, well, yes, if you mean not overcooked. I still love my meat oldschool when for example chicken skin is crispy and have that roasted flavour.


 
Why is it not healthy? Youve never had good food that was once frozen?

Everything is risky, just dont be an idiot and pay attention and you will be safe.

You can sous vide AND have crispy/roasted/caramelized meat or poultry.


Salty, you use a Sous Vide Supreme at the restaurant? I thought the capacity is only like six or so portions. It's big enough for you?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 12, 2011)

bieniek said:


> Im sorry to say, but it not healthy at all.
> I dont know how frozen meat with structure destroyed by ice crystals could be any good. Plus defrosting in warm water makes it risky.
> Perfectly cooked, well, yes, if you mean not overcooked. I still love my meat oldschool when for example chicken skin is crispy and have that roasted flavour.


Depending on where you live, flash frozen seafood is the best you are going to get IMHO.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 12, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Why is it not healthy? Youve never had good food that was once frozen?


I had it many times at home. Its cheaper and I found out that when you work 19 hours straight and youre coming home hungry theres not much of a choice. But in that case i go for microwave, rather than vide.
Why is it risky? Please read Principles of Food Chemistry by John deMan.



JohnnyChance said:


> You can sous vide AND have crispy/roasted/caramelized meat or poultry.


 
I know mate, I was actually using sous vide to relax lamb. Fresh lamb. But you try it with frozen piece of meat...good luck
Im not that kind of idiots who wouldnt use technique first but still neglect it.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 12, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Why is it not healthy? Youve never had good food that was once frozen?
> 
> Everything is risky, just dont be an idiot and pay attention and you will be safe.
> 
> ...


 
I can do 8-9 portions. It's working every night. For now it's just big enough.

The health department was in the other day doing tests on heat and cool times. They are putting together the official plan for sous vide in the County. (We're the first) They're biggest concern is botulism. It seems it thrives in an oxygen depleted atmosphere. And botulism is some bad a$$ stuff.

I've gotten quite the education on the subject lately.

P.S. We crisp up the exterior of the meat on the grill before service. David Chang throws his short ribs in the fryer.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 12, 2011)

Botulin toxin is the strongest natural poison. If you could extract 1 pure gram and stick it in 1 million water glasses that many fatalities you would get. Out of one G


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2011)

bieniek said:


> Botulin toxin is the strongest natural poison. If you could extract 1 pure gram and stick it in 1 million water glasses that many fatalities you would get. Out of one G


 
FEAR MONGER!!!  

I imagine if you treat it the same as any other cooking I will be fine. For example, if I decide to sous vide a chicken breast and save for later, I will need to have it come to room temperature before throwing in the fridge or freeze it quickly. Then when reheating I want to make sure I bring it up to temp to kill any bacteria aka the original cooking temp. Is this sound thinking or am I one of the stupid people?


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks to a member here I was able to pick up the SVS Demi with vacuum sealer and rack for 349.99 at Costco w/ free shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 12, 2011)

The guidelines I've been told:

Cool within two hours to at least 41. (internal temp) If you hold it at 34-41 you have to use it within three days. If you cool it to 34 and hold it at 34 you can use it up to a month. The thing is to come up to temp within two hours, (internally) and cool it down to temp within two hours.

The debate going on now is wether duck is "cooked" at 136 internal. I know it is but they have to prove it to themselves.


----------

